# Holgate Old Pale Ale: Yeast Strain?



## scrogster (2/11/04)

Hi folks,

I've been brewing with yeast I cultured up from a bottle of Holgate Old Pale Ale. Anyone know what strain this yeast is? The brew (currently in secondary, not bottled yet) tastes great! 

Cheers,


Scrogster


----------



## neonmeate (2/11/04)

no idea but thanks for the heads up, i might give it a go myself.


----------



## action man (2/11/04)

i know for a fact that holgate uses wyeast in all of his brews. (he told me)


as for which particular strain he uses in the old pale i cant tell you.


----------

